# Plantation Village Beach Resort



## dbmarch (Feb 23, 2012)

Plantation Village Beach Resort has half of their TS expiring in Dec 2013.  At this point they are supposed to sell them and each of the owners get some percentage.   We had a vote this past September to extend.

Does anyone have information on the results of this vote and what is happening?


----------



## dbmarch (Mar 22, 2012)

*Plantation Village Resort Timeshare program coming to an end.*

See attached letter from BoD at PV. 
Its a great resort.  Too bad the timeshare program is finished.  They are selling half in 2013 and the other half in 2015



	Article: Plantation Club International - Board of Directors Letter to Owners
Article Date: 3/3/2012

Point Of Contact: Terry Watling (Terry@Plantationvillage.com) 










	March 1, 2012
Dear Plantation Club International Timeshare Owner,

On July 20, 2011, Plantation Club International Board of Directors sent an inquiry to all Owners requesting whether or not they desired to extend the timeshare program to December 31, 2020.

The following are the results of that mailing:

1,376 - Owners Voted “Yes” to extend the timeshare program

487 - Owners Voted “No” to extend the timeshare program

529 - Owners did not respond to the mailing

The Directors reviewed various opinions after meeting with the Club’s legal counsel. While a majority of the Owners wished to extend the timeshare program, there were some Owners in every unit who wished not to extend. As a result of this it was determined that the By-Laws of the Club must be followed as originally written governing the windup of the timeshare program.

The Club’s governing documents require the first 22 timeshare villas (trust period expiring at the end of 2013) to be placed for sale (upon independent appraisals) on the open market. Two years later, the balance of the 24 timeshare villas (trust period expiring at the end of 2015) will be placed for sale in the same manner.

Throughout the sales process, Owners will continue to use their timeshare weeks and pay their dues until their villa is sold.

Once each villa is sold, the trustee will distribute the net proceeds (after payment of appraisal fees, closing costs, trustee fees and marketing expenses) of each villa to the respective Timeshare Owners of that villa on a pre-calculated percentage, based on the original sale price of your individual villa week (first price it sold for) as set forth in Club’s original documents. Records are on file at the Club’s office showing the percentage distribution figures. **

For those Owners that have expressed an interest in purchasing a whole villa or as part of co-ownership, please contact Doris Dettling, email: realspec@candw.ky , phone: (office) 345.949.4199 # 3 or (cell) 345.916.0902 for additional information. Ms. Dettling can also assist in finding other Owners that may want to form a group to purchase one of the villas so that you may continue to come to your “Home Away From Home”.

To expedite information to Owners, please make sure we have your correct email and postal mailing addresses. If you are not receiving your Owners statements by email, we do not have a valid email address on file. The email address will be used for notification and communication of your villa status during this sales process. For those Owners that do not have email address, we will post notices in the Owners section of our web site **. Any items that will require a formal notice will be sent by email and by postal mail (e.g. notification of sale of your villa or notification of use of your timeshare week for Owners whose trust period expires at the end of 2013).

We are sorry that the program cannot be extended as many Owners wished to do, but the legal requirements do not make this possible due to the lack of unanimous consent

Yours truly,

Board of Directors Plantation Club International

Terry Watling, Chairman ... Jim Fraser, Secretary ... John Lupinski, Director ... John Wirtz, Director ... Susan Loffredo, Director...

! ! ! We Need Your E-mail Address ! ! !

** You can obtain your individual ownership percentage, year that your timeshare period expires and update your email address by visiting www.plantationvillage.com -- click on Owner Services, and follow the directions under “Need to create a login?”. The figures are displayed once you have entered your username and created a password. Any problems, email Dean for assistance: ms@plantationvillage.com.

**** NOTICE **** We use a mailing house and P.O. Box in Colorado in order to reduce mailing costs. Please DO NOT send correspondence or payments to the Colorado P.O. Box.

PAYMENTS AND CORRESPONDENCE MUST BE SENT TO: Plantation Club International P.O. Box 30871 Grand Cayman KY1-1204 Cayman Islands

.

For Trust Period Expiring in 2013 (ONLY)

Villa Numbers:

01, 05, 15, 22, 32, 34, 48, 49, 50, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 61, 62, 63, 66, 67, 68, 70

For Timeshare Owners with the above Villa numbers (trust period expiring at the end of 2013)

1. During 2013, the Trustee will obtain two independent appraisals for the 22 villas’.

2. During 2013, the 22 villas’ will be placed on the open market for sale.

3. During 2013, the Trustee will accept offers to purchase a villa (subject to expiration of the trust period and/or the “Notification Date” described below).

4. If no offer of purchase is accepted by the Trustee by “Notification Date” of Your Villa (timeshare week), the Club will send a notice and statement of dues (by mail & email) to the timeshare Owner that their timeshare week is available for use, rent, or trade with Interval International.

During this interim period (for 2014 usage) please “DO NOT” make any travel arrangement (airline reservation etc.) until you are notified by the Club you can use your timeshare week for 2014.

Please note that the Club will not be responsible for any travel arrangements that you may make during this interim period.

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 1, 2, 3, 4 ... Notification Date: September 1, 2013

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 5, 6, 7, 8 ... Notification Date: October 1, 2013

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 9, 10, 11, 12, 13... Notification Date: November 1, 2013

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 14, 15, 16, 17... Notification Date: December 1, 2013

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 18, 19, 20, 21, 22... Notification Date: January 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 23, 24, 25, 26... Notification Date: February 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 27, 28, 29, 30... Notification Date: March 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 31, 32, 33, 34, 35... Notification Date: April 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 36, 37, 38, 39... Notification Date: May 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 40, 41, 42, 43... Notification Date: June 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 44, 45, 46, 47, 48... Notification Date: July 1, 2014

2014 Timeshare Weeks: 49, 50, 51, 52... Notification Date: August 1, 2014


----------

